# [portage] trop de problemes de dépendences

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

j'ai des gros soucis de conflits de dépendences avec portage depuis que je migre un de mes ordis à systemd

 *Quote:*   

> pouet package.use # emerge -aDvNn1 @system
> 
> !!! Repository 'games' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/games/metadata/layout.conf'
> 
> !!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility
> ...

 

du coup j'avoue ne pas trop savoir quoi faire pour m'en sortir

je n'ose meme plus rebooter la machine car d'ici à ce que ca ne boot pas y'a pas des kilometres :s

----------

## El_Goretto

Rajoute "t" comme option à emerge, ça sera déjà plus lisible pour toi.

Et sinon, tu n'as qu'à faire ta migration vers systemd en 2 temps. D'abord tu MAJ ton système, et ensuite tu migres à systemd (changement de flag). Ça devrait simplifier les choses et pas qu'un peu.

----------

## Chr0nos

alors apres un repassage au useflag: consolekit -systemd

j'ai ca:

 *Quote:*   

> la-yote package.use # emerge -aDvNn1t @system
> 
> !!! Repository 'games' is missing masters attribute in '/var/lib/layman/games/metadata/layout.conf'
> 
> !!! Set 'masters = gentoo' in this file for future compatibility
> ...

 

autant dire que je ne suis pas beaucoup plus avancé :s

----------

## guilc

Pour les dépendances de qt qui se bloquent, c'est lié à un changement dans la gestion des versions des SLOTs de qt.

A priori, si je lis bien ton blocage, cela vient de "transmission". Les dépendances ont été mises à jour dans l'ebuild (le 5 aout d'après le changelog). Mais j'ai déjà remarqué sur d'autres paquets que pour réglé les blocages, il fallait ré-emerger le paquet concerné.

Donc tente donc un petit "emerge transmission". Cela devrait te débloquer au moins une partie du blocage !

Pour la partie liée à perl, j'aimerai bien voir un petit "emerge -pv perl", j'ai l'impression qu'un USE flag qui tue des chatons est utilisé  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

alors deja merci pour le conseil, ca semble avoir un peu démelé le sac de noeuds, 

en revanche, j'ai maintenant un probleme avec qtqui:

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -O2 -pipe -mtune=core2 -march=core2 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -D_REENTRANT -Wall -W -fPIC -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_PLUGIN -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_HAVE_MMX -DQT_HAVE_3DNOW -DQT_HAVE_SSE -DQT_HAVE_MMXEXT -DQT_HAVE_SSE2 -DQT_HAVE_SSE3 -DQT_HAVE_SSSE3 -DQT_HAVE_SSE4_1 -DQT_HAVE_SSE4_2 -DQT_HAVE_AVX -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -DQT_SHARED -I../../../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../../../include/QtCore -I../../../../include/QtGui -I../../../../include -I../../../gui/image -I.moc/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/main.o main.cpp
> 
> ../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp: In function 'boolean qt_fill_input_buffer(j_decompress_ptr)':
> 
> ../../../gui/image/qjpeghandler.cpp:163:12: erreur: cannot convert 'bool' to 'boolean' in return
> ...

 

et la me vient une question toute simple: le mec qui commit, il la teste au moin sa maj ou il attends juste le retour sur bugzilla ? xD

----------

## guilc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=480182

Au passage, il n'y a pas ce problème avec libjpeg-turbo à la place de jpeg-9  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

le passage a jpeg turbo a corrigé le probleme avec qtgui mais maintenant c'est consolekit qui m'en fait voir de toutes les couleurs:

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: Package requirements (glib-2.0 >= 2.22.0 gobject-2.0 >= 2.22.0 libudev) were not met:
> 
> No package 'libudev' found
> 
> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
> ...

 

alors que:

 *Quote:*   

> pouet package.use # eix gobject
> 
> [I] dev-libs/gobject-introspection
> 
>      Available versions:  1.32.1 (~)1.34.2-r1{tbz2} (~)1.36.0{tbz2} {cairo doc doctool test PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7"}
> ...

 

j'avoue être un peu perplexe la :s

----------

## Chr0nos

en fait il manquais pas libudev mais sys-fs/udev (logique, pourquoi metre le bon nom ^)

me reste encore 277 mises à jours avant de pouvoir passer a systemd, je pense que je ne suis pas au bout de mes peines :s

edit:

comme prévu nouveau probleme de compilation , sur boost cette fois ci:

 *Quote:*   

>     "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++"    -o "../bin.v2/tools/wave/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/wave" -Wl,--start-group "../bin.v2/tools/wave/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/cpp.o" "../bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_date_time.a" "../bin.v2/libs/thread/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_thread.a" "../bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_filesystem.a" "../bin.v2/libs/system/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_system.a" "../bin.v2/libs/serialization/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_serialization.a" "../bin.v2/libs/program_options/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_program_options.a" "../bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_wave.a" "../bin.v2/libs/chrono/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_chrono.a" "../bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_date_time.a" "../bin.v2/libs/thread/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_thread.a" "../bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_filesystem.a" "../bin.v2/libs/system/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/libboost_system.a"  -Wl,-Bstatic  -Wl,-Bdynamic -lrt -Wl,--end-group -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -pthread 
> 
> common.copy ../dist/bin/wave
> 
>     cp "../bin.v2/tools/wave/build/gcc-4.7/gentoorelease/link-static/pch-off/threading-multi/wavetool-on/wave"  "../dist/bin/wave"
> ...

 

pour le coup je ne vois pas vraiment l'erreur :s

edit: fixé en retirant l'useflag "tools" de boost ( echo "dev-libs/boost -tools" >> /etc/portage/package.use/boost.use ) (je met la solution des fois que le probleme arrive à quelqu'un d'autre)

en revanche a présent j'ai un soucis avec freeimage, je pense que c'est en raport avec jpeg turbo:

 *Quote:*   

> Source/transupp.c: In function 'do_flip_h_no_crop':
> 
> Source/transupp.c:136:42: erreur: 'struct jpeg_compress_struct' has no member named 'min_DCT_h_scaled_size'
> 
> Source/transupp.c: In function 'do_flip_h':
> ...

 

que faire ? repasser a la lib standard ou utiliser un patch ?

----------

